# Harvest Mice



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

I really like the look of harvest mice, and I have found a few available near me. I have read the caresheet on Fancy Mice's website, which was a real help.

I have one question though? I have seen they can be kept in Exo Terras and I have a 45x45x60 spare. My question is could they be kept in a natural setup? and by natural I mean like..Grass as substrate, or maybe leaf litter as substrate. 

I dunno, I would like to make it natural, but doesn't seem to be as popular when keeping mammals.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I like to keep all my set ups as "natural" as possible. My harvest mice are in exo terras and I use the Country Home bedding which is shavings mixed with leaves and bark. All their enrichment enhancement stuff is natural too, apple branches and twigs, millet sprays and woven nest basket things : victory:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

I like to keep the set-ups natural when I can, especially with a native species like the harvest mouse. There's no reason not to when its natural habitat is growing outside your door!

For example, there are plenty of willow trees near where I live. I like to snip long branches and weave them together at the top - you can make a space where they'll build their nests with the material you provide! I don't have any to hand at the moment as I haven't kept harvest mice in some time, but I'll show you a pic or two soon, I hope to pick up a few new harvest mice within the next while.

And I agree with NaomiR about the substrate too, you can't go wrong with a mixed substrate like that. I've also slow baked clean soil for use as litter in the past. No problems at all!

And another thing - I used to work in a fruit & veg store and when sweetcorn was in season I used to cut silk from the top of the cobs and give it to them for nest building!


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Cheers for your help guys - I have an apple tree in my garden and some hazel too which will look good.

Naomi what is this bedding actually called? Is it that? I had a quick google search and couldn't find anything?


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

it's made by Vitakraft and it really is called Country Home Litter - you can see it here but I buy it from a place called The Range

Vitakraft - All Small Animals (Harryhobby)


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

found some for you, try this

Countryhome Pet Bedding *SPECIAL OFFER*


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

hi

i kept harvest mice for some time i kept them in long grass with branches but did use sawdust as bottom of tank as its easier to clean i kept mine in a exo they loved it!! Enjoy!


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks guys! Do you think I'd be better off getting a pair or 2 males? I have read that males are more active and can be kept together, but i'm not sure. I wouldn't keep any babies had by a pair and they don't seem to sell that much?

They are going to be next to 2 planted reptile tanks - it will be slightly warm and humidity may get in but I will try to make sure it doesn't - will anything happen to them?

I also have a UV light stretching across both tanks, I guess this may even be useful for them?


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

I didn't even see this post, sorry James!

Two males should be fine together.

Kept in usual conditions their breeding season is early Summer to early Autumn, so a breeding pair wouldn't produce too many babies in that time, 3-5 per litter usually. However, keeping them in warm conditions and under a UV light like you suggested means they could, technically, reproduce all year round! As you said though, if you don't want the babies, the responsible thing to do is to keep a same sex pair.

The humidity shouldn't have a massive impact, but definitely try to limit it as much as possible. As with most rodents, too much humidity can really feck up their little respiratory systems, so just try to avoid it as much as you can!


----------

